# Permits



## KGMCKILLIP (2 mo ago)

I went to work for a greedy mama's boy who got a buisness degree and decided to start a plumbing company. I was the only plumber for the first year and it was cool, except the pansy that wrote my checks didn't know a male adapter from a female adapter.... but I had good freedom as a journeyman and actually kind of got along with this guy. But I could never get him to pull permits. On anything. I always had it drilled into me to pull permits on everything because they are just as much for us as they are the customer. After my first year at the company we started getting busy enough to hire another plumber, so I recommended a friend who Is a journeyman. I was at my master exam in Austin at lunch when the office lady called and said for me to hurry up because my friend is drunk and falling all over the place trying to install a water heater. So I hurried up and aced my test and got to the job and my friend was completely sober, only thing wrong with him was hurt feelings. The guy that called on him said hi to me and went inside, acting like everything was fine and left his wife in the garage with us while we finished installing the water heater. She talked with us like she had known us forever, acting really cool. We finished the heater and collected a check, which was only $1000 for some stupid reason, we normally got $1600 at the time but the customer talked the owner down because something is better than nothing..... yeah I know. The next day there was an email from the customer saying there was a dent in the heater (not true) and that my friend dented it out of retaliation. And I'm thinking, retaliation for what? Accusing him of being drunk? Wtf? This dude was paranoid before he was abducted by aliens... but long story short, the office refunded everything but the cost of material. And I think I finally got the owner of the company to understand why we need to spend $50 on a permit. Every job! It's not worth the bs. Had he gotten permit, and passed inspection, he could have told the home owner where to plant his 💋 The permits are for us as much as the customer.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Tell us another stury daddy🌈


----------



## KGMCKILLIP (2 mo ago)

Like the one where you were trying to install a wash-let? I take it from your name you couldn't figure it out.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

KGMCKILLIP said:


> Like the one where you were trying to install a wash-let? I take it from your name you couldn't figure it out.


Yes, just like that but post it in the introduction section along with some things about yourself.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

KGMCKILLIP said:


> only


----------



## Robin Jonson (3 mo ago)

Hello Everyone!
I am new in this forum, working for leading plumbing company in California: Kalka Plumbing Heating And Air.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Permits do not release you from liability. Inspections don’t either. 

Could they help ? Maybe, depends on what the claim is.

This isn’t a proper subject for the general public to view.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Logtec said:


> View attachment 135774


Fck. That’s funny. I’m dying. 😂😂😂


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

@KGMCKILLIP 

Deep breath, dude. Now, go sit on your washlet for a while and meditate on the actual cost of a $50 permit.


----------

